# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  swollen hands and feet do to water retention from creatine ???

## edraven29

swollen hands and feet do to water retention from creatine ???

Hi guys i have add my hands and feet feel swollen for a whole month now and went to a doctor the other day, he told me that its becose the blood doesnt get to my hands and feet and that its becose i have some water retention.

I told him that i started to take creatine (ben weider brand) a month or so again and i also take glutamine.

Him and a couple of nurses told me to look no further that this was the cause.

I have stopped creatine now for 2 days the feeling seems to go away.

I cant understand becose this has never happened to me before???

HAve you guys add any thing like this happen to you, pain in the hands and feet????

I dont wanna burn no body or creatine itself.

I am very confused about this whole situation.

Add a full exam and went for blood test this morning and urine test to.

Thanks everyone

----------


## Billy Boy

WTF???

I have never heard of anybody getting swollen hands and feet from Creatine use ....yes some cramping or heavy leg syndrome - but swollen hands and feet??I thought that came from severe dehydration how much water do you drink??

Personally I would get a second opinion because I don,t think that sounds right and I,m not sure how water retention effects blood flow after all water retention lays on top of the fat layers

Be safe bro

Billy

----------


## Mike

Water retention DEFINITELY effects blood flow and visa versa - you probably have poor circulation to begin with and the water retention from the creatine most likely DID cause your swelling - I would guess that now a couple days past your post your feeling better already - no?

----------


## edraven29

well i stopped using creatine 3 days ago but still feel a little bite swollen, less day by day.

Creatine never did that to me before, i went for a complete test at my family doctor he tested for everything my heart, pression etc etc. Everything came back ok.

3 weeks ago i pinch a nerve in my neck and i started taking ceatine at that time to, now the nerve is ok, i stopped taking creatine by doctor order.

I really hope that this will do the trick, i went to a blood clinic too and paid 235$ its been 2 days now and i havent heared from them, they are suppose to give results in 24 hours and if their is something they call back, i have been told that this could be due to diabete.

I stopped creatine use but hope that glutamine wont do the same thing.

Is glutamine safer????

----------


## Billy Boy

Glutamine should be safe - but in your case I,m not sure!! I don,t think I should recommend anything LOL

Seriously glutamine is an amino acid and should be safe for use by anyone

Billy

----------


## edraven29

Thanks billy boy i dont wanna burn no one becose i know that creatine is very good to take, i add awsome results with it and glutamine.

Glutamine gives me about the same effects has creatine does.

----------


## Billy Boy

As long as you get no side effects and find that it is working for you , you should be Ok just different people respond to different things

just keep an eye on the situation

Billy

----------


## Sicilian30

Man could it be that your sodium intake is too high? I know alot of people who eat just alittle sodium and they swell like a dead pig. The Creatine could accelerate this problem I am sure. It could very well be that you have poor circulation like mike said, but check your sodium that is where I would start. Like Billy said, drink plenty of water, it will hopefuly help flush your water from your body better.

----------

